# Temporary Health Insurance Toronto



## gintyrunner21 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello, I have recently moved to Toronto, Ontario with my husband and 2 children. Can anybody recommend a temporary health insurance cover while we wait for our OHIP (Ontario Health Insurance Plan) card to come through. I believe the OHIP card takes 3 months.
thanks


----------



## canadian citizen (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello.

Do a google for Blue Cross Blue Shield, which is a private health insurance company, that provides coverage for this situation. Long established company, no surprises.

Jim B

Toronto.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

My wife and brother-in-law both used TIC.

TIC Travel Insurance Coordinators Ltd. - Welcome to TIC Travel Insurance


----------

